# Overtaking !!



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I have posted similar before.... While I was driving back to Oxford from mablethorpe yesterday.... I was getting on with it safely around 50mph on single carriageway roads.... And a lot of cars over take me which is fine and they can get on quicker.... But no they over take and then slow down ending I'm driving up their rear!! Lol is it just me or do others see the same thing.... I just can't understand why they do it.... Any comments!


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Forward vision, Clive, I think.

They too want to drive at 50 mph, but would rather be in front of a high/wide vehicle than behind.

Must confess I do the same with lorries.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*happens*

Happens to me all the time. Wether driving the van or MH.

They like to be able to see ahead. But often people drive too close to be able to see past a large vehicle so they do what you mentioned.

If you overtake, some will speed up or wait until you are back in again and then overtake you again.

On a different note:

I was driving down the Motorway in the inside lane towards Portsmouth.

It was dark and in the middle lane was a numpty in a 4x4 was hogging the middle lane. On hos mobile, fog lamps on. I could not get out into the middle then outside lane to overtake. So I simply went past on the left.

Some bloke in another small faux x faux saw this and took a dislike to me and tried all sorts of maneuvers in a bid to what I assumed was to discipline me :lol:

I don't think he realised how powerful some motorhomes are and I soon dispensed with him.

:wink:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok that's a good interesting reply thanks.... But they then slow me down to their speed would have no issue if they would get on with it... I'm not suggesting going above the speed limit etc just found it very strange when they then have a vehicle right up their rear which then means we have to slow down to maintain a safe distance... Still was just a observation on my drive home....


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Sometimes in their eagerness to be in front of a larger vehicle such as a motorhome; the driver in question can be a flipping road hazhard! Many a time when we have been driving along at a nice steady speed with a clear road ahead - some idiot will speed out of a side road at the very last minute in order to get out in front of us, thus forcing my husband to suddenly have to break in order to prevent us from going into the back of them!  Same happens on roundabouts and junctions too. :twisted: 

What really gets me is when you are driving along; pehaps during peak traffic times; on a busy congested road with streams of vehicles in front of you, all going along at approx the same speeds and being a sensible driver, my hubby will always leave a safe breaking distance between us and the vehicle in front. We often get some twerp behind us deciding thhat they MUST overtake our motorhome especially if we are towing the car and they shoot past and jump into the space in front ...... again this forces us to have to break hard to prevent going into their rear. They cannot get any further as there is a trail of traffic as it's probably rush hour or there's roadworks etc but even so, they just HAVE to get in front. Why this is gawd only knows but it happens far too often for my liking! 8O 

It's one of the reasons why I would never dare drive our motorhome - not, never, no way on your nelly would I? :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Sue


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

As an ex trucker (Years ago) I am very conscious of NOT slowing anything down I have overtaken and especially when on an uphill slope, one of the most annoying things is just as you have experienced, being overtaken then having to slow down and then knock it down gears as they hold you up.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am certain that it is the vision thing; larger vehicles spoil the view. Cutting in and slowing down which actually becomes a safety hazard and cannot be so easily excused but the problem is they are much lighter than a M/H and stop and accelerate more effectively than we can.

Lovely Sue, I cannot believe that you get stressed when driving; really! I always saw you as being such a calm, relaxed, even laid back person. I guess that I was wrong :wink: .
Alan


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

rosalan said:


> I am certain that it is the vision thing; larger vehicles spoil the view. Cutting in and slowing down which actually becomes a safety hazard and cannot be so easily excused but the problem is they are much lighter than a M/H and stop and accelerate more effectively than we can.
> 
> Lovely Sue, I cannot believe that you get stressed when driving; really! I always saw you as being such a calm, relaxed, even laid back person. I guess that I was wrong :wink: .
> Alan


Ha ha ha! You've only seen me drive my mobility scooter! :lol: :lol: No - I'm a proper back seat driver - just ask my hubby! I do drive - but i can't park up for the life of me even though I have both forward and reversing sensors on my car!!!!! :? :? :?

It's Gilb that's the laid back one in our relationship I promise you. 

Sue


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Sonesta said:


> Sometimes in their eagerness to be in front of a larger vehicle such as a motorhome; the driver in question can be a flipping road hazhard! Many a time when we have been driving along at a nice steady speed with a clear road ahead - some idiot will speed out of a side road at the very last minute in order to get out in front of us, thus forcing my husband to suddenly have to break in order to prevent us from going into the back of them!  Same happens on roundabouts and junctions too. :twisted:
> 
> What really gets me is when you are driving along; pehaps during peak traffic times; on a busy congested road with streams of vehicles in front of you, all going along at approx the same speeds and being a sensible driver, my hubby will always leave a safe breaking distance between us and the vehicle in front. We often get some twerp behind us deciding thhat they MUST overtake our motorhome especially if we are towing the car and they shoot past and jump into the space in front ...... again this forces us to have to break hard to prevent going into their rear. They cannot get any further as there is a trail of traffic as it's probably rush hour or there's roadworks etc but even so, they just HAVE to get in front. Why this is gawd only knows but it happens far too often for my liking! 8O
> 
> ...


Not trying to stifle debate on here, but I made a very similar point about car & commercial van drivers undertaking & cutting-up motorhomes on roundabouts in a thread about a month ago.


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Have to agree with this "must get in front of you " syndrome but the other one is cars following you too close. I used to turn on the reversing camera when I thought they were getting very close and it must have appeared to others I was towing them they get that close. Don't understand it personally, you only get as far as the next traffic jam or set of lights before I'd catch them up.What's the big rush all about?
Dave


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

overthemoon said:


> Have to agree with this "must get in front of you " syndrome but the other one is cars following you too close. I used to turn on the reversing camera when I thought they were getting very close and it must have appeared to others I was towing them they get that close. Don't understand it personally, you only get as far as the next traffic jam or set of lights before I'd catch them up.What's the big rush all about?
> Dave


Yes dave fully agree with you.... I don't bother to over take anything unless I see a clear road in front... No point what so ever.... Let the lead driver do the work and look for speed cameras etc all I then have to do is follow them.... Interesting replies it's not a debate just me watching the traffic coming home....


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

jimmyd0g said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes in their eagerness to be in front of a larger vehicle such as a motorhome; the driver in question can be a flipping road hazhard! Many a time when we have been driving along at a nice steady speed with a clear road ahead - some idiot will speed out of a side road at the very last minute in order to get out in front of us, thus forcing my husband to suddenly have to break in order to prevent us from going into the back of them!  Same happens on roundabouts and junctions too. :twisted:
> ...


Well it's sort of comforting in a weird kind of way to know that we are not alone! 8O

Sue


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

clive1821 said:


> I have posted similar before.... While I was driving back to Oxford from mablethorpe yesterday.... I was getting on with it safely around 50mph on single carriageway roads.... And a lot of cars over take me which is fine and they can get on quicker.... But no they over take and then slow down ending I'm driving up their rear!! Lol is it just me or do others see the same thing.... I just can't understand why they do it.... Any comments!


Just say to your self over and over each time it happens Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium, Richard Cranium.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hay that's very clever not heard that one before...


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

What gets me is when you get overtaken by a car the idiot behind the wheel obviously doesn't know how to drive when they slow down when a vehicle approaches, especially on country roads.

Joe


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

I call it the Jeremy Clarkson syndrome, he is often calling for Mh,Caravans,small cheap cars,buses etc to be banned from the road to make more room for the likes of him who love to drive at 150 mph.

curlyboy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Having been out of the uk for most of the year in the van you really notice the difference when you get back. Johnny foreigner is always getting stick for his mad driving by Brits. However whilst we seem to have been educated into using our mirrors and indicators where over there and especially in France I think indicators are an optional extra the uk drivers are by far the most aggressive and selfish I have come across.

Throughout Europe and thus includes Italy I have never been cut up, sworn at or pulled out in front of in five months. All of the above has happened in the couple if days we have been back.

The french are the friendliest and most considerate. Technically they are pretty poor a operating their vehicles but they are considerate and never get road rage or loose their rag.

I think it reflects what a misserable, angry and uncontent nation we are.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

overthemoon said:


> Have to agree with this "must get in front of you " syndrome but the other one is cars following you too close...... Dave


I have across the back window "Too Close? - Then I'll Slow Down!"

If someone is very close behind I ease off the throttle at a point when they cannot overtake, they soon get the message!


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

barryd said:


> Having been out of the uk for most of the year in the van you really notice the difference when you get back. Johnny foreigner is always getting stick for his mad driving by Brits. However whilst we seem to have been educated into using our mirrors and indicators where over there and especially in France I think indicators are an optional extra the uk drivers are by far the most aggressive and selfish I have come across.
> 
> Throughout Europe and thus includes Italy I have never been cut up, sworn at or pulled out in front of in five months. All of the above has happened in the couple if days we have been back.
> 
> ...


...I agree entirely, we had only been back in Uk 4 hrs, after six weeks in France, and were abruptly reminded of the aggressive nature of some drivers.

curlyboy


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I get your frustration but what gets me is..

In Wakefield when we go home we have to go up a quite steep hill and to add to everything there are cars parked each side of the road cutting down the width of the road.. The cars are usually parked so they are not opposite each other so you can pull in to let another vehicle past..

Now when I am going up hill with the big motorhome I would have thought any driver going downhill if they have any brains would understand a big motorhome going up hill weaving through the parked cars and struggling if it has to slow down or stop should be allowed to keep up its momentum..

Nah!.the plonkers going down hill feel they have the right of way and never give it a thought about anything but themselves in their little easy to drive cars, forcing me to stop especially with the trailer and car on the back. :roll: :evil: 

ray.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Yes, I've had this plenty of times. Now I'm loathe to invite overtaking if I'm making reasonable progress and the driver behind is already showing as a bit timid.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Another pet hate are the pillocks at a junction who suddenly pull out when they see a MH forcing me to brake. 

Then as happened leaving RSPB Titchwell last month the stupid one who instead of waiting at the wide entrance from main road when they see you keep on coming down what is almost single track, in this case the young woman considerately pulled over to the side beckoning me to go around through scratchy branches and onto a soft verge???


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Things that have me "counting to ten" - 

People who do not understand the speed limit applies from the sign at the side of the road, so as I move from a 30 zone to a higher speed limit I dont increase my speed until I pass the new limit sign, similarly when going from a higher to a lower limit I need to be on or under the limit when I pass the lower limit sign.

People who think the speed limit does not apply when overtaking......

People who have to be in front of the Motorhome, be it from a side road/roundabout/behind me and have no concept of how fast I am going and how long it will take me to stop.

Having said all that - I love driving the Motorhome!


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

i find the most danger is on the country roads as oncoming traffic cuts corners at speed on blind bends and those that overtake me with a blind bend looming infront infuriates me .....

its a game of chance they play with these manoevers and i object to be put at risk.....


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

we had similar on motorway yesterday...no one behind us in first lane..a small white van decided to overtake us and then shoot straight in front of us and off the junction


as I said no one behind us so why not pull in behind then get off...no that was too simple..its more fun to make us brake instead..and we were doing 70 mph at that :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 

Anne


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

Some year ago I was towing a horsebox with 2 ponies up up the A38 out of Bridgwater, was doing about 45 in 40 limit but still built up a long line behind me so when I got to the de-restricted dual carriageway I stayed at 45 to let them get on with it. One of the cars to pass me was a white Escort driven by a white haired old lady who cut in then braked down to 40 which she stuck to, I couldn't get back out into the line passing me before the end of the dual carriageway so had to crawl behind her to Highbridge. She turned off in the middle of the town, as she did so an identical white Escort with an identical white haired old lady driving pulled out on me and I was the stuck behind her for another 4 or 5 miles.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Heading*



SaddleTramp said:


> As an ex trucker (Years ago) I am very conscious of NOT slowing anything down I have overtaken and especially when on an uphill slope, one of the most annoying things is just as you have experienced, being overtaken then having to slow down and then knock it down gears as they hold you up.


We were heading up to Scotland a couple of months ago.

Just meandering along doing 55-60 on the Speedo. Lots of people overtaking. I did not overtake anyone.

With one exception all the wagons were overtaking with no problems. They got out in time, passed with ease and back in again.

But one driver with a trailer unit branded Gistworld came up behind and sat on my tail end. I swear he could read the paper on the rear lounge table.

So I thought, maybe he does not have enough power to get past (Despite drawing up behind fast enough). So I blipped the cruise control down a couple of notches for him to pass.

He swerved out, drove past shaking his head and then threw the trailer in-front of us with just enough space for a cigarette paper.

There is always one and you can't please everyone.

TM


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Heading*



teemyob said:


> SaddleTramp said:
> 
> 
> > As an ex trucker (Years ago) I am very conscious of NOT slowing anything down I have overtaken and especially when on an uphill slope, one of the most annoying things is just as you have experienced, being overtaken then having to slow down and then knock it down gears as they hold you up.
> ...


Unfortunately mate, There is a clown in every circus.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Coming back from Spa last July was sat on motorway at 60pmh nothing in front and traffic very light, German skateboard overtakes at speed pulls in just in front of me brakes and proceeds to wash his windscreen covering my windscreen with crap and then just sat there gradually slowing down so I overtook and returned the favour the driver got the hump with this and we ended up doing this for the next 50 miles :roll: 
Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So far then it seems its the Brits and The Germans that have appauling driving manners. I wonder what that tells us?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tell Us*



barryd said:


> So far then it seems its the Brits and The Germans that have appauling driving manners. I wonder what that tells us?


When I first went to France in 1980, the vast majority of French were some of the rudest, maddest, craziest most ignorant drivers I had ever seen.

If you stopped to let them out of a side street, they wer confused as to why and never thanked or let on.

But the French authorities have clamped down on drivers, even their own in a bid to cut accidents and road deaths.

The worst drivers I have ever encountered and still reign as the worst in Europe for me are without question, Italians.

TM


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

While I was driving back to Oxford from mablethorpe yesterday....

I was on holiday on the Lincs coast last week and we went to Mablethorpe for the day and I can see why the other cars wanted get past you, we couldn't leave soon enough either it was like a mini Blackpool.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am not in a hurry to get anywhere when driving the van. I do get annoyed though when some 'tortoise' makes me have to drop down a gear because of his speed. This is costing me money in fuel costs. :evil: 

Another thing I have learned to do is to keep a big distance between me and the vehicle in front. This is because the boy racer with only one brain cell assumes that I am driving slowly because I like it that way. They overtake to find a couple of vehicles ahead of me and traffic coming the other way. A couple have nearly had my front bumper off in panic. :lol: 

My pet hate is the driver who comes across to the slow lane just before his motorway exit and cuts me up. I always bunch up to the vehicle in front (usually a HGV) and ensure that there is no space for any moron to do that manouvre. Hopefully, he misses his exit and the next one is 10 miles further on. This happened regularly on the A1/M1 some years ago in the morning rush hour.

And don't get me started about mobile phones and ladies applying lipstick while overtaking. :evil:


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

My current pet hate is the number of dangerously impatient fools who cut across at the last possible second before a motorway safety barrier separating diverging lanes. This happens all the time at the M5 / M4 Almondsbury interchange, especially on the Northbound M5 lane that runs alongside the M4 Eastbound (London) lane. 

You can see them belting along to "overtake" the other vehicles that have slowed to allow the two lanes to "merge" sensibly as vehicles cross politely in front of each other. The fools think it is clever to wait until the last possible moment then cut right across suddenly. The fools even drive across the solid white line with cross-hatching divider, and I've seen them miss the central crash barrier by mere feet while keeping their foot pressed to the accelerator at 70+. They force the vehicle they have just cut up to brake to miss them, and this causes a concertina braking effect all along the merging traffic behind. Very dangerous as well as inconsiderate.

Given that the M4 / M5 interchange is so well covered by CCTV and even visible from the RAC Regional Centre's "Crow's Nest" tower, it wouldn't be too difficult for the Traffic Cops to pick up and make an example of some of these loons, stopping them safely once they are on the M4 Eastbound.

SD


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We quite often slow down to let an impatient driver overtake but I reckon at least half of them once ahead turn off within a few hundred yards.

or we slow down on a clear straight road and indicate and they slow down behind us - they must be driving in autopilot mode with no thinking ahead or anticipation.

and how often when waiting to pull out into a stream of traffic does the last one in the queue let you out obligingly then sit on your tail when we could easily have waited for all of them to pass?

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't hate these pillocks - I just feel sorry for them since they are clearly as thick as a brick. :roll: 

You know the ones - they are up your back end on the motorway as you approach an intersection, and the instant they can veer left without creaming your rear bumper they accelerate like the clappers up the slip road . . . toward the inevitable traffic island 100 yards ahead.

Then they have to slam on the brakes! 8O 8O 

Does it not occur to the cretins that they are wasting both fuel and brake linings to absolutely no avail, since in any event they will have no option but to slow to a virtual (if not absolute) stop to negotiate the traffic island? :roll: 

With their IQ and 20 pence you still couldn't afford a packet of crisps!! 8O 8O 

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Rear bumper clingers, overtakers, lead to undertakers. :lol: 

None of them worry me.....




Except maybe the Italians, but I have learned to drive like them when required.

Dave p


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

*Supermarket car parks*

On a slightly different tack why do they do it I' m referring to parking in car parks supermarkets being the biggest offenders I always try to park away from others (no I am not antisocial well don,t think I am just trying to preserve my paintwork) I park with no one near me, guess what when I return to my van a car has parked next to me when there are usually plenty of empty spaces in other parts of the CP this happens time & time again Why? Maybe its the only way they can find their car!

Swallow


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

yes, this happens to me too

It happened a lot on motorways in France - cars would overtake then slow down for half a mile before turning off, and I'd have to overtake them.

It happens a lot in the UK where I use my cruise control to stick to a constant 70mph on motorways. Car drivers will keep their foot on the throttle at the same level and speed up down a hill to 75mph or more and overtake me and then the road goes up a hill and they sink to 65mph without noticing and I have to overtake them. I wish cars could drive at a constant speed.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Supermarket car parks*



swallow said:


> On a slightly different tack why do they do it I' m referring to parking in car parks supermarkets being the biggest offenders I always try to park away from others (no I am not antisocial well don,t think I am just trying to preserve my paintwork) I park with no one near me, guess what when I return to my van a car has parked next to me when there are usually plenty of empty spaces in other parts of the CP this happens time & time again Why? Maybe its the only way they can find their car!
> 
> Swallow


Yes this also happens to me, also on a near empty camp site and more embarrassingly  stood in the gents when there is perhaps 20 vacant urinals!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nidge


----------

